# Just curious Guest to Member ratio on Current Active Users:



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

[cut/paste]
What's Going On?
Currently Active Users: 59 (5 members and 54 guests)... me being one of the 5. What's up with that?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lurkers maybe: banned members, or future trolls. *shrugs*

ETA: a small percentage could actually be future members who haven't made up their minds to join yet...


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 30, 2010)

I must admit that I was one of the guest lurking around today, I had no idea they had something like this... But now I'm a member :] Ooh yeah! haha.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NinjaTurtle said:


> I must admit that I was one of the guest lurking around today, I had no idea they had something like this... But now I'm a member :] Ooh yeah! haha.


Welcome to GP!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I sometimes don't sign in so I show up as a guest.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I sometimes don't sign in so I show up as a guest.


On purpose to be ninja stealth like or you just forget to log in? lol :roll:

Actually, I don't think I have ever logged out of here. I logged in when I first signed up and that was that. I guess it just keeps me logged in 24/7.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the site survives on numbers for advertising,or at least the fishing one I've been going to since I got A computer does.so I give credence/respect to them all.
they asked that I log in for every visit,so I just do the "remember me" whenever the option is available.any time I click GP,I'm on-line to the site as A registered member.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to be a shadow. I can see things that are going on without all of you knowing that I'm looking.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm guilty of being a guest sometimes, and I've referred several people here, and I know that until they're 100% sure they want to join, they view the site as guests as well. Yeah, stealth mode is awesome! Wish it worked on here like it does on Yahoo Messenger, lol.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

All good points - I was just curious. thx

On another vBulletin site I use to frequent, it only let you view certain categories unless you were signed on, so the guest to members logged on was totally backwards from GPB. I mean there was a lot of activity and participation.

So for the lurkers reading this: take the plunge and become a member today!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, when you view as a guest, there are certain things that are unavailable to you, depending on your status here, i.e., Sharon and I are mods, but if we view as a guest, we have no access to VIP or Mod areas. Lauren and William are VIP, but if they view as a guest, they can't see VIP, just the general areas. Hope that helps to clear things up for you a bit.


----------

